#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-05
<diego_>  /nick di3gopa
<diego_> ups
<|AhIoRoS|> x-D
<di3gopa> <3
#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-07
 * AlexoGeek saludos señores c0dex- 
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa, locobot_4 ubuntulo1
<AlexoGeek> levanten la mano los mortales, los bots pueden observar
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, que xopa
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa, hablemos por aca
<AlexoGeek> ahora que eres parte del consejo Jedi de ubuntu, que hay planeado para lograr todo eso que les dijiste a los señores?
<AlexoGeek> a los señores hokages ?
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, hahah disq hokages
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, bueno lo primero que necesito es colaboradores
<di3gopa> asi que si te sumas !! :d
<AlexoGeek> +1 #TOY
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, ofeee
<di3gopa> lo primero
<di3gopa> es reconstruir el sitio de drupal Panama
<di3gopa> y quiero planear un traduction sprint
<AlexoGeek> tu sabes que cuentas conmigo
<di3gopa> como de aqui a dos meses
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, que lindo
<di3gopa> creo que
<AlexoGeek> btw hay que pensar algo para el freedom day
<di3gopa> el software freedom day seria perfecto
<di3gopa> para traducir
<AlexoGeek> donde será y que temas se trataran
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, si
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, eso se está manejandro en projectos.floss-pa.org
<di3gopa> o algo asi se llama el domain
<AlexoGeek> offie
<AlexoGeek> bueno
<AlexoGeek> hay que terminar el sitio de drupal panama y drupal centroamerica
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa, no tengo acceso a proyectos.floss-pa.org
<AlexoGeek> y otra vaina di3gopa el sitio de Ubuntu-pa ?
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, eso fue lo que te dije
<di3gopa> que hay que rehacerlo
<AlexoGeek> yo creia que me hablabas
<AlexoGeek> del sitio de drupal panama
<AlexoGeek> xD
<di3gopa> aa no
<AlexoGeek> yo hablo del de ubuntu
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, drupal panama no necesita sitio
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, yo tambien
<AlexoGeek> ah ofii
<AlexoGeek> bueno
<AlexoGeek> el de ubuntu lo vas a hacer en drupal
<AlexoGeek> hay que hacerlo en drupal
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, claaaaro
<di3gopa> buena oportunidad para que aprendas drupal =D
<AlexoGeek> porque no lo hacemos en tumblr ? :D
<di3gopa> vas a ver
<di3gopa> lo rapidito
<di3gopa> que se hace
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, -.-
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa, hahaha
<AlexoGeek> dale si
<AlexoGeek> eso te iba a decir que te ayudo en esa parte
<AlexoGeek> de montar el sitio
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, yeeah
<di3gopa> podemos hacer un sprint
<di3gopa> un sabado
<di3gopa> o algo asi
<di3gopa> y pim pum pal
<di3gopa> pam
<di3gopa> sacarlo
<AlexoGeek> dalee
<AlexoGeek> ahora que tienes oficinas nuevas
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, alright
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, oficinas nuevas?
<AlexoGeek> si
<AlexoGeek> donde tu abuela no ?
<AlexoGeek> la nueva sede de rootstack
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, haha
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, creoq eu nos vamos a ciudad del saber
<AlexoGeek> ah offi
<AlexoGeek> que bien!
<AlexoGeek> bueno entonces seria el diseño del site de ubuntu panama
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, seh
<di3gopa> yo suck diseñando
<di3gopa> pero ahi se ahace algo
<AlexoGeek> jajaja dale
<AlexoGeek> ey ya me llego el mail de projectpier
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, yes, te hice una cuenta
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa,  cool estoy revisandolo
<c0dex-> AlexoGeek, keslake
#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-09
<AlexoGeek> ey di3gopa
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, xopa
<AlexoGeek> heredame el evento del día del programador
<AlexoGeek> pa organizarlo este año
<AlexoGeek> y asi vas y hablan de drupal
<AlexoGeek> ubuntu, git, fedora etc
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, hazme mention aca
<di3gopa> si no no vuelvo a irc
<di3gopa> y se me olvida que toy conversando
<di3gopa> hahahah
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, bueno, si quieres organizarlo
<di3gopa> welcome!
<di3gopa> es todo tuyo!!
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, le puedes decir ala gente de trisfera que te ayude
<AlexoGeek> sii
<AlexoGeek> eso tenia pensado comentarle a Alexis
<AlexoGeek> pero cuando ya lo tenga todo armado
<AlexoGeek> cuando ya tenga un plan y todo eso
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, yeah
<di3gopa> cuenta con mi apoyo
<di3gopa> ta cool la iniciatica
<di3gopa> iniciativa
<AlexoGeek> dale, gracias
<AlexoGeek> btw di3gopa ese site está en html solamente?
<AlexoGeek> di3gopa, este año que día es el sfd ?
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, que sitio?
<AlexoGeek> diadelprogramadorutp.tk
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, aa si aw, solo html algo de php creo, buscamos lo mas rapido haha
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, ya te digo que dia
<AlexoGeek> jajaja dale di3gopa
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, pa ese tiempo
<di3gopa> a ninguno de nosotros
<di3gopa> nos interesaba para nada
<di3gopa> nad anda
<di3gopa> de web
<di3gopa> todos lo odiabamos
<AlexoGeek> jajaja
<di3gopa> haha
<di3gopa> miranos de perros disq con .tk
<di3gopa> haha
<AlexoGeek> puro develop c++
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, si, c++ y lisp
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, 69 dias faltan
<di3gopa> para el sfd
<AlexoGeek> que diia cae ?
<di3gopa> saca la cuenta
<di3gopa> no sale la fecha :P
<di3gopa> solo cuauntos dias
<di3gopa> hahaha
<AlexoGeek> lol
<AlexoGeek> 9 de septiembre
<AlexoGeek> faltan 2 meses
<AlexoGeek> si conte bien
<di3gopa> AlexoGeek, hahaha
#ubuntu-pa 2011-07-10
<alexogeek> ey di3gopa
<alexogeek> como uso emacs por consola
<alexogeek> editar un archivo en la misma consola sin que me abra una ventana nueva?
<di3gopa> alexogeek, escribe emacs -nw
<di3gopa> no windows = nw
<alexogeek> ya :D
<alexogeek> si
<alexogeek> es que antes solo ponia emacs
<alexogeek> y otra vaina
<alexogeek> como grabo documentos ?
<alexogeek> di3gopa,
<di3gopa> control x control s
<alexogeek> offi
<alexogeek> ey di3gopa
<alexogeek> no tienes ningun codigo  de alguna app en
<alexogeek> java sencilla que se  conecte a mysql
<alexogeek> o a alguna db¡
<alexogeek> ?
